# SimCity 4 in Full HD



## TheGamerzZ (16. März 2013)

Hi,
wie kann man SimCity 4 in Full HD spielen?? In den Einstellungen sind geht es nur 1600x1200. Danke!


----------



## GxGamer (18. März 2013)

Gar nicht. Gibt halt Spiele die keine Breitbildauflösungen unterstützen.
Und 2003 waren halt 4:3 Monitore die Mehrheit.


----------



## Fexzz (18. März 2013)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Gar nicht. Gibt halt Spiele die keine Breitbildauflösungen unterstützen.
> Und 2003 waren halt 4:3 Monitore die Mehrheit.


 
Das ist nicht korrekt, einfach -CustomResolution:enabled -r1920x1080 als Kommandozeilenparameter bei der Verknüpfung (Rechtsklick auf Verknüfpung und die die Zeile "Ziel" am Ende einhängen."

Damit startet das Spiel in Full HD. Warum du dafür allerdings extra 'nen Thread gemacht hast, weiß ich nicht, da das das erste Suchergebnis bei Google war, wenn man nach "Sim City 4 FuLL HD" sucht...


----------

